# Hand dipped candle ?



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

You have to be smooth and steady while dipping or they will not be smooth. Also, too low of a temperature will make the wax want to wrinkle/have bumps. 

What temperature are you dipping at? You probably need to increase the temperature of the beeswax. When someone dips too fast, the candle takes longer to build up.

Say....where do you get your molds at? I have never seen that one!


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

I try to keep the temps around 150 to 170 degrees. Do you think it is possible to fix them or should I melt them down and start over?
Her is where I found the mold. http://sculpturesinsoap.com/soap/products/hotpicks/index.htm
Check out the wood spirit mold,it's next on my list, it's a little pricy though.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Those candles will burn fine, but it is your decision on what to do with them.

Beeswax melts at about 145 to 147 degrees F. 
Dipping at 150* is not hot enough. Closer to the 170* F. or above. 

Don't jar the candles. I see you cut the bottoms. Try one dip after you cut the bottoms off to make the candle finished. Did you use weights or just what did you do to get started?


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes, I tie nuts to the end of the wicks to keep them straight. Thanks for the idea to clean up the bottoms that was bothering me! I will try another batch of candles tomorrow.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

First time I dipped candles, I used stainless steel nuts tied to the bottom. I have used the metal circular rack and like that. For longer candles I couldn't use it as it did not fit in the container.

Last time I made dipped candles a few months ago I did not use either. I made pairs by dipping both ends of the long wick into the wax at the same time. I did this once or twice and then would just roll the wick as it lay on the countertop to straighten the waxed wick. Just spread out my fingers and rolled them while warm. It only takes a few layers to stay straight. The weight isn't really needed then and no wick is wasted. My candles were really smooth, too.

I like those cast metal shapers for candle bottoms. They are perfectly sized then. 
Hope this helps.


----------

